# IBEW Apprenticeship Practice test, Math Section



## 80electric (10 mo ago)

I found a few websites offering free sample questions in reference to the math portion. This was able to help me narrow it down a bit. But ill check again, Can anybody on here point me to a specific url or website that will be of great help in showing me exactly what type of math will be on test. 

Thanks!


----------



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

80electric said:


> I found a few websites offering free sample questions in reference to the math portion. This was able to help me narrow it down a bit. But ill check again, Can anybody on here point me to a specific url or website that will be of great help in showing me exactly what type of math will be on test.
> 
> Thanks!


Try here Electrical Training Solutions |Mike Holt Enterprises or here Electrical Exam Prep | Journeyman & Master Electrician | JADE Learning 

Also if your state requires continuing education some of the instructors may offer some samples.


----------

